# Best porn star?



## SigSauer (Sep 13, 2019)

Whomst’d’ve’f’l’d’ve would you consider to be the best porn star?



Spoiler



We all know it’s Sarina Valentina. ;^)


----------



## Sanshain (Sep 13, 2019)

Gonorrhea.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Sep 13, 2019)

Those two guys from 2 Guys 1 Stump :^) Serious answer: Riley Reid.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Sep 13, 2019)

OP's mom.


----------



## Queen Of The Harpies (Sep 13, 2019)

Buck Angel


----------



## fag0t (Sep 13, 2019)

quit watching porn faggot


----------



## FederalInvestigation (Sep 13, 2019)

Kagney Linn Karter but only in one film. Caution Curves.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2019)

Ummmmm....




Amber Chase?


----------



## Immortal Technique (Sep 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Ummmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is a gay black man doing watching downsy girl porn?


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Sep 13, 2019)

It was stupid as shit, but some random porn site made a TMNT porno, and the lead actress was apparently legit named "April O'Neil"... Credit where it's due.


----------



## W00K #17 (Sep 13, 2019)

Well the answer to that question is never true for more than 2 maybe 3 years.


----------



## Son of Odin (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Franjevina (Sep 13, 2019)

Sensual Jane .


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Sep 13, 2019)

Billy "Aniki" Herrington


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Sep 13, 2019)

Ron Jeremy, for his 'Ghostbusters' appearance.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 13, 2019)

begone sinner! this is a christian doxing site!


----------



## Babyspackle (Sep 13, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Billy "Aniki" Herrington


Some are too perfect for this broken world


----------



## YW 525 (Sep 13, 2019)

Honey Wilder.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Sep 13, 2019)

Immortal Technique said:


> What is a gay black man doing watching downsy girl porn?



Who said I was gay?


----------



## Maltninja (Sep 13, 2019)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Billy "Aniki" Herrington














						Billy Herrington
					

Now available for pre-order from NicoNico Chyokuhan! (http://niconico.qt.shopserve.jp/)    Perfect posing of a perfect body. figma Billy Herrington.    That body... that appearance... they truly are mystical. The well-known idol from NicoNico Dou...




					www.goodsmile.info


----------



## Fully Eshay Skits Bruh (Sep 13, 2019)

Spoiler: TBH FAM


----------



## Canned Bread (Sep 13, 2019)

Christian Weston Chandler


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 13, 2019)

Sarah Louise Young, objectively so. Who else had at the height of their pornographic powers a chain of sex shops named after them including one with a giant mural of the lass herself painted on the wall over the entrance to their flagship Berlin store (which still exists to this day, as does the chain in question), as well as wrote and co-directed a lot of her fapfilms.







She retired in 1999 and reportedly moved to America where she became a lawyer (thus continuing to fuck people for money) and took up bow hunting as a hobby. 

(Personally, there's girls I fancy more but I can't think of any who've had this impact on pr0n as a whole.)


----------



## Immortal Technique (Sep 13, 2019)

The Pink Panther said:


> Who said I was gay?


I did, but I cannot find the comment or misremembered it. So, you got me there. Touché, but you lost 1000 suffrage status points.


----------



## drtoboggan (Sep 13, 2019)

Stoya.


----------



## Rungle (Sep 13, 2019)

you


----------



## Shaved Kiwis (Sep 13, 2019)

Best in what way? Looks, acting, kickboxing ability? What are we factoring in here?



Buster O'Keefe said:


> Ron Jeremy, for his 'Ghostbusters' appearance.



Super Hornio Bros was pretty cool too.


----------



## SmileyTimeDayCare (Sep 13, 2019)

I'll always have a soft spot for Sasha Grey. I don't want to hear her _thoughts_ but damn I would slam that ass.


----------



## JoshPlz (Sep 13, 2019)

That would be me.


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 13, 2019)

Bit old school, but everything Mike Horner was in immediately become a comedy because of the faces he pulled


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Sep 13, 2019)

I would repeatedly insert my penis into Bailey Jay's orifices until mutual satisfaction had been achieved.


----------



## Reverend (Sep 13, 2019)

Ava Devine in her prime. Her mouth was a literal sewer of perverse and dirty talk and she took it anyway she could with the hunger of a thousand Ethiopians.


----------



## TiggerNits (Sep 13, 2019)

Gianna Michaels strikes me as a chick thats the fun kind of trashy. Not the hottest, but probably the best lay

But Remy Lacroix is prettier


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 13, 2019)

Spoiler: soon


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Sep 13, 2019)

Gabriel Cross


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 13, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Well the answer to that question is never true for more than 2 maybe 3 years.



More like every other week.....


----------



## A shitty ass clover (Sep 13, 2019)

Marie McCray was fucking amazingly cute back in the day, she's still on but doing Milf porn.


----------



## Slowpoke Sonic (Sep 13, 2019)

*LISA FUCKING ANN NIGGA



*


----------



## James Sunderland (Sep 13, 2019)

Ginger Piglet said:


> Sarah Louise Young, objectively so. Who else had at the height of their pornographic powers a chain of sex shops named after them including one with a giant mural of the lass herself painted on the wall over the entrance to their flagship Berlin store (which still exists to this day, as does the chain in question), as well as wrote and co-directed a lot of her fapfilms.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Catgirl IRL said:


> I would repeatedly insert my penis into Bailey Jay's orifices until mutual satisfaction had been achieved.





TiggerNits said:


> Gianna Michaels strikes me as a chick thats the fun kind of trashy. Not the hottest, but probably the best lay
> 
> But Remy Lacroix is prettier





Reverend said:


> Ava Devine in her prime. Her mouth was a literal sewer of perverse and dirty talk and she took it anyway she could with the hunger of a thousand Ethiopians.


See, now this is more akin to the pathetic comments I was expecting to see. I was quite surprised and delighted that most of the users on the front page decided to shit on OP for being a faggot and being pathetic.


(edit: didn't quote everyone I originally intended to)


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Sep 13, 2019)

Of course James Sunderland would have issues with discussing sexuality.


----------



## Fuck Y'all (Sep 13, 2019)

define "best" lul


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Sep 13, 2019)

Still a huge Jana Defi fan. More of a model than true hardcore porn, although I understand there is some actual porn out there (somewhere that I can't find). She speaks seven different languages including Czech, English, German and Polish. She's like 35 now but was total WOWSERS when she first hit the scene around 2005. 



Spoiler: NOT PORN, BUT NSFW!!!



And yes, they are certified real not fake, as she got sick of the constant accusations that they were fake. She actually did a video with a doctor going over the X-rays and breast tissue!


----------



## Comfyman (Sep 13, 2019)

*Sdobbid*


----------



## Reverend (Sep 13, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> Of course James Sunderland would have issues with discussing sexuality.



He sounds like a petty bitch for certain. Wonder what got up his lil ass this morning. I must be missing context.

EDIT: He's a newfag who joined to shitpost. Fucking autistic children.


----------



## LazyLizard (Sep 13, 2019)

Julia Bond back when she was still young and thin without tats all over her body. mostly because she looks so much like my old crush


----------



## Catgirl IRL (Sep 13, 2019)

Reverend said:


> He sounds like a petty bitch for certain. Wonder what got up his lil ass this morning. I must be missing context.
> 
> EDIT: He's a newfag who joined to shitpost. Fucking autistic children.



James is a Silent Hill character whose demons manifest based on his sexual urges and taboo desires...


----------



## Reverend (Sep 13, 2019)

Catgirl IRL said:


> James is a Silent Hill character whose demons manifest based on his sexual urges and taboo desires...



Christ we now have to contend with people roleplaying their avatar's and usernames? This is Peak 90s BBS shit right here.


----------



## Pvt. Shitpost (Sep 13, 2019)

I dont really keep tabs on em like I use to in my high school years. I always thought Adriana Chechik and Lana Rhodes were cuties but god are lip injections gross.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Sep 13, 2019)

I gotta be honest I tread lightly with full on porn, mostly when I get down to business I just stick with nudies, especially nude cosplay.

So I can't name any porn stars but I can name some awesome models, most recently I've really been into Sabrina Nichole, awesome pair of tits, awesome ass, beautiful face, small waist, she's got the complete package.

She's done some cosplay but is more of a general nude model, but for specifically a nude cosplayer not long ago I discovered a girl who goes by the name Tenleid, she's super cute as well.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Sep 13, 2019)

James Deen


----------



## Syaoran Li (Sep 13, 2019)

Christine Nguyen.

She's only ever done nude photos and softcore "Skinemax" type films (in fact, she was one of their last regulars) but she is hot as hell.


----------



## James Sunderland (Sep 14, 2019)

Reverend said:


> He sounds like a petty bitch for certain. Wonder what got up his lil ass this morning. I must be missing context.
> 
> EDIT: He's a newfag who joined to shitpost. Fucking autistic children.


Lmao what? Are you one of those weirdos that gives money to camgirls and follows porn stars on twitter and facebook or something? How can anyone be so defensive of this. If you put yourself out there like that expect to get laughed at.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 14, 2019)

I’m also going with OP’s mom, although I find the scat stuff off-putting.


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 14, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> I’m also going with OP’s mom, although I find the scat stuff off-putting.



Surprised it took this long before someone came out with that.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 14, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Sep 14, 2019)

That's like asking which one is the best League of Legends character. No one will ever know.



Shaved Kiwis said:


> Super Hornio Bros was pretty cool too.



Nintendo bought the rights to Super Hornio Brothers, they must really like it.


----------



## HIVidaBoheme (Sep 14, 2019)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 15, 2019)

James Sunderland said:


> See, now this is more akin to the pathetic comments I was expecting to see. I was quite surprised and delighted that most of the users on the front page decided to shit on OP for being a faggot and being pathetic.
> 
> 
> (edit: didn't quote everyone I originally intended to)



Oh heaven forbid some of the users on here would be willing to admit that they engage in basically the number 1 internet past time. The rest of you like @James Sunderland will just have to live in silent shame, non-pathetically shitposting, while trying to hide their enlarged right forearm, and ability to crush a coconut with the right hands grip.


----------



## James Sunderland (Sep 15, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Oh heaven forbid some of the users on here would be willing to admit that they engage in basically the number 1 internet past time. The rest of you like @James Sunderland will just have to live in silent shame, non-pathetically shitposting, while trying to hide their enlarged right forearm, and ability to crush a coconut with the right hands grip.


I mean don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna lie and say I don't masturbate or anything, but it's kinda gay to talk about what you jack off with other guys on the internet, dontchya think?


----------



## Shitpiss Babylord (Sep 15, 2019)

If talking about a cracking set of norks with my mates makes me gay, then I'm a complete fucking faggot.
Speaking of cracking norks, I do love me some Tessa Fowler.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 15, 2019)

James Sunderland said:


> I mean don't get me wrong, I'm not gonna lie and say I don't masturbate or anything, but it's kinda gay to talk about what you jack off with other guys on the internet, dontchya think?



Why not? It's the perfect place to discuss in realistically. The veil of anonymity allows for you to discuss things you wouldn't normally be comfortable or able to discuss IRL. I could even argue that it's a cornerstone of why internet cultures exist. 

That said it's only gay if you make long form eye contact during discussing it and lick you lips in an uncomfortably slow manner. That or post something with a furry in it.


----------



## James Sunderland (Sep 15, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> Hey guys these are the titties I jerk off to! You wanna jerk off to them to? Then we could jerk off to them together, and get together and talk about how much we like to jerk off to them.
> 
> Maybe we could have meet-ups where we all get together in the same room to jerk off to the same videos at the same time. No homo or anything guys.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Sep 15, 2019)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> That said it's only gay if you make long form eye contact during discussing it and lick you lips in an uncomfortably slow manner. That or post something with a furry in it.


Or if your balls are touching the screen at the same time as another poster’s. This has happened to me in the past, but I was able to cure myself through the power of prayer.


----------



## Lensherr (Sep 15, 2019)

Lisa Ann
Mercedes Carerra (shame what happened with her though)
Phoenix Marie
Jessica Bangkok
Piper Perri
Alli Rae
Riley Reid
Alison Tyler


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Sep 16, 2019)

katsuni was my porn goddness back when i was a sinner.


----------



## Sīn the Moon Daddy (Sep 16, 2019)

I normally just put in "giant dick cum explosion" and go from there.

Sasha Grey


----------



## Distant Stare (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Sep 19, 2019)

Tragi-Chan said:


> Or if your balls are touching the screen at the same time as another poster’s. This has happened to me in the past, but I was able to cure myself through the power of prayer.



Balls touching the screen is the worst form of gay. I'm glad the blessed Mother Mary was able to forgive you, your past transgressions and clear up the hair on your palms. Truly a miracle worker.


----------



## I hate children? (Sep 21, 2019)

Nikki Dial when she was young .


----------



## The Final Troondown (Sep 21, 2019)

Is it true liz vicious overdosed in a back alley? She was pretty hot but just LOL at her bent dick bf, would have loved to watch her get brutalised by giant nigger dicks

Faye reagan is pretty good


----------



## Inferior Little Shit (Sep 21, 2019)

Lmfao joke of a goddamn thread.


----------



## queerape (Sep 22, 2019)

Well, it WAS Dynastia


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 22, 2019)

Indigo White


----------



## Recoil (Sep 22, 2019)

Lately I just feel bad for all of them. For everyone involved.
That doesn't mean I don't fap, of course.


----------



## VB 305 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Sep 22, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Lately I just feel bad for all of them. For everyone involved.
> That doesn't mean I don't fap, of course.



Some independent amateurs are doing what they love and I'm happy for them, but then I'm a whore. Most of them are getting fucked though especially in any real commercial capacity


----------



## RumblyTumbly (Sep 22, 2019)

Porn stars have names?


----------



## Recoil (Sep 22, 2019)

RumblyTumbly said:


> Porn stars have names?


not to be confused with souls


----------



## Ginger Piglet (Sep 28, 2019)

Distant Stare said:


> View attachment 937708



Oh shit. The beat of that almost fits to "Gloria" exactly. Thanks a fucking load.

Back on topic, Olinka Hardiman. A French porn actress active mainly in the 1980s, she was known for her uncanny resemblance to Marilyn Monroe and her best known films are her getting fucked while cosplaying as same. 



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Animewasamistake (Sep 28, 2019)

This thread is autistic and you should feel bad

Also Anri Okita


----------



## Argh My Cigar (Nov 29, 2019)

Gina Valentina, because latinas with bangs.

also sunny lane before she gained weight. Her milf vids are decent though


----------



## ️ronic (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 30, 2019)

Madelyn Marie


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 21, 2022)

Billy Herrington.


----------



## Burt Ryan (Aug 17, 2022)

Peta Jensen.


----------



## cypocraphy (Aug 17, 2022)

It's still Ron Jeremy


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Aug 17, 2022)

Steve Driver


At least he will forever be immortalized by his final film:


edit: I forgot about this part of the article; the monster hands thing always gets me:


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 18, 2022)

Pitbull Victim said:


> Steve Driver
> View attachment 3612794
> View attachment 3612799
> At least he will forever be immortalized by his final film:
> ...


Last film was released posthumously.


Spoiler








Stay classy!


----------



## amateur professional lurk (Aug 18, 2022)

so how are we defining what best porn star is?  is it simply the one we've jerked off to the most?


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Aug 18, 2022)

amateur professional lurk said:


> so how are we defining what best porn star is?  is it simply the one we've jerked off to the most?


We should create an evaluation chart and get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Negus (Aug 18, 2022)

That one schizo guy who supposedly authored a wiki that called all other pornstars whores and himself a hero and a legend, sadly it was years ago and I have since forgotten his name or the wiki's name.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Aug 18, 2022)

Gordon Ramsey is the best food porn star.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Aug 18, 2022)

Negus said:


> That one schizo guy who supposedly authored a wiki that called all other pornstars whores and himself a hero and a legend, sadly it was years ago and I have since forgotten his name or the wiki's name.


Donny long?
As for me, my favorite is puma swede. Shes got a good pussy and you can tell with how much people seem to struggle not to cum in her.


----------



## Negus (Aug 18, 2022)

Yeah that was it, It's a real shame all of that content seems to be gone, his ED article and the wiki were great.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Aug 20, 2022)

The Final Troondown said:


> Faye reagan is pretty good


Warts


----------



## The Final Troondown (Aug 20, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Warts



USP


Can't catch em from wanking to her and the fact that doing porn has literally altered her for life is pretty hot tbh
Like this isn't a paycheck she can just take and walk away from. Authenticity


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Aug 20, 2022)

The Final Troondown said:


> USP
> 
> 
> Can't catch em from wanking to her and the fact that doing porn has literally altered her for life is pretty hot tbh
> Like this isn't a paycheck she can just take and walk away from. Authenticity


Didn't I read somewhere that she ended up as a prostitute in Vegas?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Aug 20, 2022)

Negus said:


> Yeah that was it, It's a real shame all of that content seems to be gone, his ED article and the wiki were great.


he didn't actually kill himself did he? pre-covid he was still annoying people. his wiki was just him hosting the info from a leak from like 2011, plus the internet has gotten so nice most pornstars have their real names listed with their stage names when you google them now.


----------



## CowPox (Aug 20, 2022)

Dee Williams and her crazy eyes or Sadie West.


----------



## The Final Troondown (Aug 20, 2022)

Monkey Shoulder said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that she ended up as a prostitute in Vegas?


God I hope so

The idea of her getting fucked by some ugly cunt for 1/50th of what she made getting fucked on film is hot as fuck

The idea of her counting out the notes she earned that afternoon and subtracting the money she needs to get blackout drunk is delicious


----------



## Tips (Aug 20, 2022)

Spoiler


----------



## TheSockiestSock (Aug 20, 2022)

Jelena Jensen is a solid performer with a twenty year career so far who has aged really well and maintained a good popularity with no crazy stories I have ever heard. Not the top of the charts but the “best“ always seem to flame out and not end well. Jelena just always puts on a good show and enjoys her success.



Monkey Shoulder said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that she ended up as a prostitute in Vegas?


Met her once accidentally and sperged out. Small, frail thing and clearly not happy I recognized her so if she is a prostitute then at the time she was acting more like a reserved kid with regrets then a former performer who could grift a few bucks from a coomer.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Aug 20, 2022)

Herpes


----------



## Negus (Aug 20, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he didn't actually kill himself did he? pre-covid he was still annoying people. his wiki was just him hosting the info from a leak from like 2011, plus the internet has gotten so nice most pornstars have their real names listed with their stage names when you google them now.


I heard he fucked off to Thailand, married a girl, had a baby with her and brought her back to the States. Really not surprising for someone like him to do that.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Aug 20, 2022)




----------

